# returns returns



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I haven't seen a topic on this subject before. When I was there several times before it took a lot for me to get use to not being able to return items. I know I am spoiled being from the USA since we can take back just about anything even after it has been used. What about other countries like England, Britain, Germany. Does other countries have relaxed return policies like the USA?

I would like to hear from a few expats from other countries. My first trip to the Philippines I bought a printer that would not work on my laptop so I took it back. The sales guy told me no returns are accepted. I explained it would not work and he told me he could sell me another printer that would work. I got mad and walked out. I even had a department store plug in a cooker to see if it would get hot. they claim nothing wrong with it. So I was stuck with that also.

I have finally through the years learned you buy there you own it.

I even bought a fake item that was packaged in a box with different advertising on it from the NCCC department store in Davao city. the manager agreed it was a fake item but wouldn't give me my money back. Told me she would give me store credit. It was a chopper I had seen on TV made in Italy. When I opened the box at home it said make in China but the box said made in Italy.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My experience is you bought it you own it. Very few things have a warranty, maybe a new motorcycle or car or refrigerator but not small no name stuff. 

They always test stuff before you buy it but if it breaks a minute later no help.

And everything is fake. If they say it is real, it is fake. I have not seen one real thing here so pay accordingly.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra1992/ra_7394_1992.html

While there are many interpretations read from google sources the above is the act and perhaps worth printing a copy for personal reference and if necessary to show the store owner or dubious advertiser/non complier such.

Personally while experiencing the in store tested toaster/kettle etc never a television, washing machine, refrigerator or even a printer as these all have warranties. Interestingly the better half purchased a reflective windscreen visor for the car, brought it home, I took one look and said wrong size, was 600mm long and we need 8 to 900mm long, can you take it back next time you are in town? No they won't give me my money back as I selected the wrong size, it's unopened and they will give the money back,,,,,,,,,, suggestion baby, tell them it's the wrong size and you need longer, exchange? No sir we don't have that size but we can refund your money. 
He is still looking for the right size with no luck.
An interesting observation though and only our experience: 1/ A 55 inch tv purchased, 6 months later developed a fault, contact store, yes sir we will have some one come to look/repair and they did it in house. In Australia while honouring the warranty it is up to the buyer to take that back to the point of origin most times and you may be without that item for 2 to 4 weeks, big plus for PH. warranties. 2/ The same happened with the front load washing machine some months later and yes the same scenario. 

Pot luck perhaps but so far working for us.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Canada has similar return policies in most stores as in the USA. If you bought it you can return almost everything if unopened, with original receipt etc. Refund will be to the card that bought the item if applicable. Sometimes 15, 30 or 60 day limits. Chains will usually take it back if purchased at a different store as well. "Gift receipts" at Xmas time are the norm as well.

Here it is often not worth the bother to try. A store that does accept returns will make you stand in several lines, fill in multiple forms, show several pieces of ID, insist on all the receipts, make you wait while they get manager authorizations, give you the third degree, treat you like you are trying to scam them, etc.

So for that second 600 p kettle that packed it in a week later, I just tossed it and bought one of better quality with a brand name.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Canada has similar return policies in most stores as in the USA. If you bought it you can return almost everything if unopened, with original receipt etc. Refund will be to the card that bought the item if applicable. Sometimes 15, 30 or 60 day limits. Chains will usually take it back if purchased at a different store as well. "Gift receipts" at Xmas time are the norm as well.
> 
> Here it is often not worth the bother to try. A store that does accept returns will make you stand in several lines, fill in multiple forms, show several pieces of ID, insist on all the receipts, make you wait while they get manager authorizations, give you the third degree, treat you like you are trying to scam them, etc.
> 
> So for that second 600 p kettle that packed it in a week later, I just tossed it and bought one of better quality with a brand name.


Yep hear you Rick and it certainly stands to reason to secure better quality though paying a few bucks more and acquiring a warranty, one doesn't have to venture through the scenario you mentioned above. Buy wisely, know your rights and stand your ground. If one cares to read R.A.7394 and offer this obviously unread info to a sales clerk your problem will be escalated and resolved. Time wasted as you say and I agree, (more fun in the Philippines) not worth it but education to the unlearned and eventually management needs to redress inept and illegal policies as most in store doctrines are incorrect. Badgering, the squeaky wheel gets the oil, etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ....
> 
> and eventually management needs to redress inept and illegal policies as most in store doctrines are incorrect. Badgering, the squeaky wheel gets the oil, etc.
> 
> ...




The lack of any sort of customer service ethos here always surprises me. Customers are expected to just accept, sorry po not available, for all sorts of things. 

I was walking around Makati today, most of the escalators on the elevated walkways and pedestrian underpasses are out of service. I am assuming parts not available. Large areas of tiled floors being repaired, IIRC these same areas were fixed last year too.


Sales clerks saying we don't carry something that is right in front of them or having no idea what the thing they are selling is really called.

No customer service, no pride in doing a good job, no acceptance of any responsibility for mislabels, unsuitable and often unsafe consumer products either.

You can buy anything you want here except usually quality. 

And the people accept that and are astonished when a foreigner objects.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> The lack of any sort of customer service ethos here always surprises me. Customers are expected to just accept, sorry po not available, for all sorts of things.
> 
> I was walking around Makati today, most of the escalators on the elevated walkways and pedestrian underpasses are out of service. I am assuming parts not available. Large areas of tiled floors being repaired, IIRC these same areas were fixed last year too.
> 
> ...


Halleluja. (hope I spelt that rightly so)

Disagree with customer service as I most times find their eagerness too much and for that constantly offered/assistance "I am just looking" what are you looking for sir,,,,,, "as said I am just looking" now b*gger off.
I know the foibles of engaging a highly regarded sales person with a simple need/question and fall back always to looking for myself after so many "sorry not available sir or we don't stock that" even after translation by my better half is found in the next aisle very unlike sales assistant in Oz. no matter hardware or groceries ones pointed, oft times led to the product and further options.

The 500 staff that stand in their aisles and relentlessly mill about/annoy and smile sweetly have no idea what the conglomerate is about, only their limited world no matter undies or a 65 inch tv. LOL, undies don't get a warranty nor it seems building a home. A fight yes to secure ones rights and never let any deceive. Consumers have rights even in PH.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The sales staff that will not leave you alone are most likely commission based. They will let you find what you want because they usually have no idea of where anything is or what it is used for and cannot make any recommendations.

But come time to ring up the sale, they will collect their commission for "helping".

You have to remember that after a few months then long term employment benefits kick in and many shop owners believe that saving on this is better than having knowledgeable and competent sales staff for their bottom line. The clerks will not be there in a couple months but will move from selling electronics to selling baby clothes.

I know that this is not all the owners, perhaps not even the majority, but it is sufficient numbers that customer service really goes downhill here.


That is in part why I will pay the extra for Amazon even with a re-shipper (I use myus.com). Traffic is another part of why I love Amazon, their driver has to face it, not me. lol


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

We bought a computer hutch at the Gainsano mall. We looked it over and everything was fine. they said it would be ready to go in about an 1 hour. so we went and ate. Came back and it was all wrapped up. They carried it down to the tricycle and loaded it on top. We got home with it and carried it inside. We unwrapped it and lord behold the one side was all broken. I went back to the store and told them and showed them a picture of the damage. They said I had inspected it and said nothing was wrong. They had to break it when wrapping it up. I am sure they dropped the hutch on its side on the hard floor. So there is another case of being screwed. Never thought about standing there and watch them wrap it up.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When buying major electrical items make sure it's not one of those mom and pop spots and most larger branded such as SM or Abensons, Robinsons appliance centers ect.. do provide at an additional cost insurance so basically they can replace the item with a new one and it depends on how many years you want insurance for, it it's for 3 years the cost is about 1/3 the cost of the item.

But basically the warranty could be from 1 - 6 months repair free and then after I think a year you pay for the labor only they cover the parts for life or depends on the warranty but her's the kicker you take it in and send it off for repair it comes back like my two 32" Coby TV's saying no parts available old stock and my TV's were 5 years old.

For sure Art when it comes to repairs such as computers, cell phones and wrapping up your products, don't leave and come back the person that makes the mistake or swaps computer parts Lol... this happened to me... I wanted my hard drive re formatted and it turned out later the technician swapped out my hard drive while we were out shopping I had to come back a month later and buy a new hard drive, my desk top was only two years old and I kept having issues with hard drive after that visit anyway the guy wasn't' working there anymore he got fired.

I shared this before but I want to share it again, we bought a large plastic table and the store worker was an older guy skinny with long hair really impatient also and he brought out the box with the table in it and I noticed something didn't look right the table seemed bent and his reply was it's not original lol, anyway my wife came out and I had her look at it and she said pull it out of the box and sure enough one of the legs was crushed also and the guy said he'd replace the leg only... my wife said she wouldn't buy it she wanted a new table the guy started giving us a hard time and I said what's the purpose of checking the product for damage if you won't replace it? It seemed to bother him even more and everyone was watching and surrounding us and they agreed with me so the guy went and got us another table.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

One of my Canadian credit cards has the premium package which includes additional warranty and loss prevention items purchased on the card.

I wonder if it would work for items purchased here?

The card usually gives a reasonable exchange rate so no currency conversion loss but I'd get the better warranty through the card.

I'll have to look up the card agreement and read the fine print.


----------

